# check out my patterns



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

This is my latest project im working on.


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

again


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

again


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

ill try to repost it again i dont know know how to down size pictures if any body can help let me know.


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

again


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

looks good... shoot some kandy over it...


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

heres the trunk.


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

the hood.


----------



## DREEGZ (Apr 22, 2002)

nice job man !


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Wow thats a whole lot of work. :thumbsup:


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

That Looks Good Bro....Cant wait to see it completed....:thumbsup:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

MAN YOU SHOOT SOME CANDY OVER THAT AND ITS SAYING $$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## woodpaneling (Nov 16, 2003)

Looks great!!


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

im going to shoot cobalt blue over it problably about 3 passes its already candy and then im going to leaf it and then to the mural shop it goes ill keep posting pics.


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jan 20 2006, 11:32 AM~4665139
> *the hood.
> *


? WHEN YOU LAID ONE COLOR PATTERN, DID YOU CLEAR IT ALL, AND COME BACK WITH THE NEXT PATTERN COLOR? GIVE ME SOME INFO PLEASE :biggrin:


----------



## DREEGZ (Apr 22, 2002)

more pic more pics :biggrin: i like it


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

i use Diamont R-M paint so what i do is put a little clear in the paint about 10 Percent and when i wipe my surface i dont use solvents i use R-M 909 water base prep you could clear them but you get alot of build up and youll see the thickness when you overlap the grapihics


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

heres the trunk with the first 2 sets


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

when you laid the patterns, did you mask them off? or just free hand them? do you have any pics of how it was masked off, if done that way?


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

i free handed them just go with the body lines and meausure them ill post the pics later i got to go but tommorow ill show how i masked them ok.alrato for now.


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

lookin good :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

looks awsome more pic's


----------



## upinsmoke (Mar 31, 2003)

looks great keep posting


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jan 20 2006, 09:11 PM~4669749
> *i free handed them just go with the body lines and meausure them ill post the pics later i got to go but tommorow ill show how i masked them ok.alrato for now.
> *


thanx cant wait to see em :biggrin:


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

Ooooooooooo thats some nice work :thumbsup:

Yes some candy over that will be tight........but you know, I like the color combo's on it as it is :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

heres the pic of another cadi i did i want to try out something different on this 1.


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

another


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

another


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

heres the trunk of the cadi the mural is by alberto herera


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

side of other cadi.


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

heres the doors on my recent


----------



## jimmyboi (Sep 21, 2005)

good work homie. wish i knew how to do that :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SwitchBladeCustoms (Aug 8, 2005)

That'll look bitchin' when you get the candy over it. You guys are kiling me with the patterns, I'm gonna have to at least do some simple ones on my wagon now......I was tryin to keep it simple too! :banghead:


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jan 23 2006, 01:39 PM~4686901
> *heres the doors on my recent
> *


YOU GONNA SHOW ME SOME OICS OF HOW IT WAS MASKED?


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

yeah i only got like 2 pics of it masked let me resize them and then ill post them. plus im going to lay some more im going to saturate the car with patterns so ill post them.


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

So is this baby your's or a friend's?

eather way, someone will be clowning this summer


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

this is one of my customers car but after i do a car for somebody we usually become freinds.


----------



## jose cuervo (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jan 20 2006, 06:11 PM~4669383
> *i use Diamont R-M paint so what i do is put a little clear in the paint about 10 Percent and when i wipe my surface i dont use solvents i use R-M 909 water base prep you could clear them but you get alot of build up and youll see the thickness when you overlap the grapihics
> *


couldnt of u sprayed all your diff. colors wait for em to flash n then cleared over all of the colors???


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

i dont leave roon for error no more but yeah u could.


----------



## jose cuervo (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jan 24 2006, 04:05 PM~4695800
> *i dont leave roon for error no more but yeah u could.
> *



did u use a touch up gun for those patterns

or a full size spray gun???


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

a sata 2000 regular 1.4 tip closed all the way at 15 lbs psi .


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

finally someone who knows how to paint..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jose cuervo (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jan 24 2006, 05:49 PM~4696710
> *a sata 2000 regular 1.4 tip closed all the way at 15 lbs psi .
> *



cool i will keep that in mind,. 

btw siiiick ass patterns!


----------



## IMPRESSIVECUTTY86 (Apr 29, 2004)

:thumbsup: GOOD WORK


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

This is a Candy organic 61 Chevy with candy fades.


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

the 61


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

Sorry about the mix up im trying to upload the 61 patterns.


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

another


----------



## jose cuervo (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jan 26 2006, 03:14 PM~4711161
> *another
> *


^^^ did u lay down d patterns first then the clear over d patterns???


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

nope u get to much build up.


----------



## jose cuervo (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jan 26 2006, 03:37 PM~4711264
> *nope u get to much build up.
> *



??? u gotta give me sum serious tips!!! lol

i am goin to try to paint my homie's cutty!


i mean i painted sum fades n patterns on a low bike, but no candy wus used!


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

Try some candy oriental blue 3 passes over the top half and organic green the lower half it should look good


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

Looking good man

Can't wait to see it candied


----------



## DREEGZ (Apr 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jan 26 2006, 05:37 PM~4711264
> *nope u get to much build up.
> *


is this right?
1. base coat 
2.fades
3.candy
4.then clear?


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

no its

1. roll it up " Bugler" wink
2. Spark it
3. Sit back and follow the body lines
4. Wipe it clean
5 Base it
6. Clear it
7. Sand it
8. Fades
9. Kandy
10. Clear it
11.Stripe it 
12. Mural it
13. Buff it
Collect the $$$$$     :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

you mixing your "intercoat clear" 10% clear- the rest solvent? I took the RM certifications a few years ago i think it was something like that.


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

i mix the paint 2 parts paint 1 part reducer 10% BCH1 base coat hardner all Diamont then i add a little more than 10% already catalized clear in the paint and like i said i use Diamont 909 water base cleaner to wipe it. dont use solvent keep your project cover in plastic and not exposed when your not working on it.


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

heres another one i did.


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

Pura Plata Bullet Edition


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

Damn homie, you've done some tight as jobs for sure :thumbsup:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

Gracias homie im going to try some crazy stuff out on this K5 convertible 1975 Blazer i want to try some crazy way out shit with a litttle bit of everything so ill post that after i finish the fleetwood.


----------



## DREEGZ (Apr 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jan 26 2006, 07:30 PM~4712156
> *no its
> 
> 1. roll it up " Bugler" wink
> ...


nice i like that :thumbsup:
but shouldnt it go like this 
1. roll it up " Bugler" wink
2. Spark it
3. Sit back and follow the body lines
4. Wipe it clean
5 Base it
6. Clear it
7. Sand it
8. Fades
9. Kandy
10. Clear it
11.sand it
12.mural
13.clear it
14.stripe it
15.collect the money $$$$$$$$ :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

Yeah the bugler mixes me up


----------



## DREEGZ (Apr 22, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DREEGZ (Apr 22, 2002)

beautiful work ..keep postin new projects you do :thumbsup:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

heres that qtr panel on that oter cadi


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

Every single pattern was outlined with pinstripe and i have candy over the first set of leafing.


----------



## DREEGZ (Apr 22, 2002)

:0 :0 wow


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

nice


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

nice


----------



## thephatlander (Nov 27, 2004)

NICE!


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

here its isthe last patterns i candied the rear view mirrors check this out.


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

heres another i already exposed too much game but its all good  
the trunk


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

and the front door :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

heres where it goes down


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

check it out


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

lookin good dog


----------



## CLOWNINWAYZ (Nov 11, 2003)

nice work..


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

nice work,keep rockin.


----------



## cuttydippin (Jan 14, 2006)

damn you got mad talent what state you in also how much you usally charge


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

looks real nice


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jan 31 2006, 03:59 PM~4743380
> *heres that qtr panel on that oter cadi
> *


i love verigated leaf


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

Son of a bitch, that is some clean ass work! :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

im located in kalifornia in the central valley town of tulare. :biggrin: usually candies and something like this starts out @ 3000.


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:cheesy: !!!DAM!!! :thumbsup: GOT ANYMORE PIKZ OF YOUR WORK?LOVE TO SEE MORE OF IT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

i just candied the cadi and its at the mural shop ill post the pics.


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

:thumbsup: real nice work, keep it up!


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

Heres the candy


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

Next Project


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

It Begins


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

After the regal complete color change candy and underbelly.


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

The pillars


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

the door


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

the monte


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

The Monte :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

Another


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

What do u think hector


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

The rear view


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

The rear view


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

The Reagals hood Before the patterns.


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

Check this out BEFORE :uh:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

After :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Jesus!...Great work. 

Gota few questions for you...

1. What are the cons of pinstriping a car after the paint job is completly finished and cleared? Same question goes for murals?

2. My '64 is being painted a canary yellow. I'm going to have patterns laid out on the roof. Im thinkin candy orange and brown patterns. What colors would you think are good? The car is a basic two stage job.

Thanks.


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

Crenshaw 

i like to clear over the pinstripping and if u dont make sure the car is buffed perfectly before u stripe it,murals you have to clear over them reguardless.

on the roof id use candy orange yellow and orange pearls and even make your own colors.

Good luck


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

The hood on a cadi that me and alberto and chava worked on.


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

the other cadi


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

Modern day gangster cadillac


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

El Jefe Cadillac


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

any more pics of you laying out the patterns?taped up and stuff?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Mar 10 2006, 06:28 PM~5021839
> *Crenshaw
> 
> i like to clear over the pinstripping and if u dont make sure the car is buffed perfectly before u stripe it,murals you have to clear over them reguardless.
> ...


Thanks. Im gonna speak to my painter some more about it.


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

HOLY SHIT THOSE ARE AWESOME! Love the gold leafing on the blue caddy on page 3. Those patterns are incredible!


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

Man that blue candy is looking extra sweet ove those patters :thumbsup:

Your other work is also truely impressive.......who does your airbrushing?


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

Alberto Herrera out in Visalia Ca thoes all my work his # 559-635-1895  And gracias,


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

ill post pics of me laying out the graphics on the regal as i do it.


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Mar 11 2006, 11:59 AM~5025348
> *ill post pics of me laying out the graphics on the regal as i do it.
> *


thanx man


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jan 23 2006, 12:34 PM~4686880
> *heres the trunk of the cadi the mural is by alberto herera
> *


bigger trunk pics please


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Mar 10 2006, 06:30 PM~5021851
> *The hood on a cadi that me and alberto and chava worked on.
> *


DAMN THAT LOOKS LIKE SHIT!!! :biggrin: J/K LOL

THAT PAINT LOOKS LIKE GLASS-DAMN!! NICE WORK HOMIE!!


----------



## ssconnect (Feb 22, 2006)

The Graphics


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

Hey connect that pic was only for u let me do the posting :twak:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

From the front :biggrin:


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Feb 6 2006, 11:19 AM~4787374
> *im located in kalifornia in the central valley town of tulare. :biggrin: usually candies and something like this starts out @ 3000.
> *


I'm in boston. stopped at a shop and asked if, I bring my car in guide coated and blocked down, no trim, ready for sealer and paint, just a sealer base and clear. Dude said $3000. I said 3 grand, he said it's $1500 to $2000 in materials. I said fuck you I used to paint, I'm just rusty, for that I'll build a booth and shoot this myself.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by <<<WhiteTrash_@Mar 11 2006, 06:34 PM~5027649
> *I'm in boston. stopped at a shop and asked if, I bring my car in guide coated and blocked down, no trim, ready for sealer and paint, just a sealer base and clear. Dude said $3000. I said 3 grand, he said it's $1500 to $2000 in materials. I said fuck you I used to paint, I'm just rusty, for that I'll build a booth and shoot this myself.
> *


You're a little out of touch man,$3000 is cheap,candies and patterns run at least double that here,that's paint alone,not alot of bodywork.


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

$3000 is about advredge...........but the price for the materials is off for sure......now days most of the cost of candies is in the laber/skill

Even if using all HOK products from start to finish...plus masking and prep meterial, your still going to spend less then $1000.....for all your materials........of course shops have to think of other "overhead" costs.

I'm only a hobiest but I too will charge around $3k for candy.......paterns, flake, or ice will be extra 

you will get.....

1..miner body repair...even if they say it's straight, you should allways count on finding dings or deep scraches to fix

2...at least a 2k sealer primer....Gata have a good even ground coat for your base

3....base color of your choice

4....at least 5 coats of candy in a color of your choice
.
5....A good protective clear coat.....Somethig with a good UV rating.

6....hood,trunk and door jams......but if you want me to remove them, that will be extra too

7....Cut and buffed to a nice shine.......with instruction on how to mentain that shine.

8....A 5 year guarantee agenst painter fualt defects........no I'm not going to repaint your car cuz you got a few rock chips :uh: ..... I will however if say the clearcoat just starts peeling off......that would be my fualt.......also, I'm only responsible for my work, and not anything that was allready on the car.

Seriously though......if your getting a candy job for anything less then $2500, then eather you are getting one hell of a homie discount or something isn't being done right. 


When working on your own car, you can cut as many corners as you feel confortable.......but when working on someone els's ride, then don't cut corners with out explaining it to the owner first, and making sure he understands what you are going to do and agrees to it.

For instance.......You may use a less expesive name brand for primer, and base coat...but still using a good candy and clear......or if your going to mix your own candy with concentrates or toners........just let the customer know.........don't let them think they are getting something that they are not.

When it comes to custom painting.....reputetation is evrything......so even if a customer wants you to cut corners......if your not confortable with the changes......don't do it....at the end .........Ive done jobs I know I should have turned down.

OK, I know I'm rambleing but last thing to point out is......

That most painters rather you didn't do the bodywork and primer yourself.........I rather you bring me a car in it's stock finish, then allready preped for paint......simply becouse I don't know exactly how it was done or the products used.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mi Estilo CC_@Mar 12 2006, 12:08 AM~5029984
> *
> Seriously though......if your getting a candy job for anything less then $2500, then eather you are getting one hell of a homie discount or something isn't being done right.
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: AMEN preach brotha , preach!!!!!


----------



## BigKeyOC (Feb 8, 2006)

LOOK'S GOOD DOG :thumbsup:


----------



## barthmonster (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Mar 10 2006, 03:16 PM~5019941
> *Check this out BEFORE :uh:
> *


That car was all 'ready for paint' right?? hahaha!

Man that thing looked good when you finished it!! Expensive!!


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

omg! this is sick , is this before candy ? or is this finished? I love the colors ,nice work!


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

3gs was for just base and clear. no candies, no flake, no paterns. Just 3 coats base, 2 or 3 cloats clear :ugh:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

The price on the blue cadi started out at 3000. just for the candy i get a good discount on paint ive been buyin for years .1500 for materials and 1500. for labor but that cadi had minor dings no problem. like i said it started out at 3 graphics are 500. a set it has 4 sets do the math its alot of work and materials involved and time sealer, base coat. candy, clear, sand for graphics. masking it goes on and on.sometimes u break even on these jobs i make more on insurance work but these jobs feed the shop and its what i like doing.


heres what u get for 3000.


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by beerat_@Mar 12 2006, 10:34 AM~5031429
> *omg! this is sick , is this before candy ? or is this finished? I love the colors ,nice work!
> *



I know what you mean......with the way he laid out the patterns and colors he used.....he could have just cleared from there and it still would be a bad ass paint job :thumbsup: 

......the candy just hits it out the ball park though :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

Thats a clean ass caprice who painted that and where? :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Mar 12 2006, 12:50 PM~5032221
> *The price on the blue cadi started out at 3000. just for the candy i get a good discount on paint ive been buyin for years .1500 for materials and 1500. for labor but that cadi had minor dings no problem. like i said it started out at 3 graphics are 500. a set it has 4 sets do the math its alot of work and materials involved and time sealer, base coat. candy, clear, sand for graphics. masking it goes on and on.sometimes u break even on these jobs i make more on insurance work but these jobs feed the shop and its what i like doing.
> heres what u get for 3000.
> *


HOW LONG WOULD U SAY IT WOULD DO A CAR LIKE THIS CADDY U DID FROM BIGGING TO END? COMPLETE FINISHED WORK DELIVERD TO URE CUSTOMER.


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

A Job like that takes a little longer than 2 months 3 at the most if evreything goes a planned in custom work misery likes company. but usually about 3 months.


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

Heres the cadi before the graphics it was painted and candied all at the same time jams and all 9hrs in the booth.


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

another :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

Another


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

the jams


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

Last one.


----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

looks good


----------



## jose cuervo (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Mar 12 2006, 12:50 PM~5032221
> *The price on the blue cadi started out at 3000. just for the candy i get a good discount on paint ive been buyin for years .1500 for materials and 1500. for labor but that cadi had minor dings no problem. like i said it started out at 3 graphics are 500. a set it has 4 sets do the math its alot of work and materials involved and time sealer, base coat. candy, clear, sand for graphics. masking it goes on and on.sometimes u break even on these jobs i make more on insurance work but these jobs feed the shop and its what i like doing.
> heres what u get for 3000.
> *



siiiick ass talent homie^^^^


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

Last one


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

So whats the base color under that caddy?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

The base is the last color on the graphics that looks light which is a Pastel Blue Met of a 2005 Suzuki On Diamont base code 32U.


----------



## CLOWNINWAYZ (Nov 11, 2003)

bad ass work......... :thumbsup:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

Heres the regal  :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

driver door


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

The Qtr


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

is that flake or ice under there?


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

Its the house of color orange mini flake "old school" alot of customers aint up on game on all products such as ice pearls crystalization etc. and if u come in with something on mind i dont try to change anybodys vision i show them other options and stick to their plans.


----------



## jose cuervo (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Mar 15 2006, 09:13 AM~5052638
> *Its the house of color orange mini flake "old school" alot of customers aint up on game on all products such as ice pearls crystalization etc. and if u come in with something on mind i dont try to change anybodys vision i show them other options and stick to their plans.
> *



SO DID U USE THE FLAKE OVER OR UNDER THE PATTERNS?
BY THE WAY WUT COLOR DID U USE FOR THE PATTERNS?


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

I used the flakes over the base under the patterns its candy orange


----------



## jose cuervo (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Mar 15 2006, 10:09 AM~5052976
> *I used the flakes over the base under the patterns its candy orange
> *



cool, looks sick

so u sprayed your base, flake, candy for the patterns, then cleared it all???


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

yup :biggrin:


----------



## jose cuervo (Oct 28, 2005)

SICK!!!


----------



## MAKING HATERZ 93 (Jan 15, 2006)

montemanls for the graphics you could make your own desing or is there a pattern
you must follow??


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

On these patterns i make all my own as you can see they are similar but different never the same pattern. it takes time and practice believe me when i started they werent all that niow they are decent but my first work wasnt all that and i did F&%$ a couple of cars at first but yeah theyres no stencil or design its all original work.


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

Sick!!!


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

The Regal is coming along heres another pic


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

Check out this Cadi


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

Damn thats one sweet ride, I love what you did with the silver leaf :thumbsup:


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Mar 28 2006, 09:28 AM~5134514
> *The Regal is coming along heres another pic
> *


Damn homie, how much do you pay for masking tape :0 lol

Looking tight


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

Actually its gold leafing and i buy tape by the boxes :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin: patterns look real nice


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

thanks heres another


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:thumbsup: FIRME AZZ WORK HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

Gracias  I should be getting the cadillac back this week and ill have the regal done this weekend"Hope Fully" so ill post that up.


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

damn u get down! any other regals that you have done?


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

Yeah i did a 3 tone regal an 85 its had a sunroof it was painted KE paint code a blue of a 93 ford and seperated by a silver tribal pattern and the lower part was a black cherry with red flake. dont have no pics.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Wow, I havnt seen work like this in years!!! Where are you located, and what is a ball park figure on a regal like the one you have posted on here???? I have an 84regal that I soon plan on having repainted, kandy but patterns only on the roof, what do your prices start at????


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

Kandys Start at 3000. patterns 600. a set this regal has 4 sets.


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

Im Located in Tulare Ca between Bakersfield and Fresno #559-686-3952


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

Getting it ready for easter sunday


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

Cadis done


----------



## EastBayRyda925 (Jan 12, 2005)

this is the cleeaaannnnneeessstttt caddy ive seen :thumbsup: :thumbsup: .......its getting printed out on nice paper and put on my wall :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ....na but really, i love it.........much respect and props to you. i hope one day my skills reach that level......


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

Work hard, first one in last one out, Good luck


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

Getting This one ready just got it back from the muralist.


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

Thats one talented muralist you guys got, and with your painting skills.......thats a combo that can't be beat. :thumbsup:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

Thanks  I just finished leafing it ill post the pics up in a little bit.


----------



## jose cuervo (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Apr 4 2006, 01:29 PM~5178320
> *Thanks   I just finished leafing it ill post the pics up in a little bit.
> *



sup montemanls!

who is your muralists???

oh yeah i did a test panel for my patterns,lol!!!


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

My muralist is Alberto Herrera.

heres another one of alberts mural i cleared for him.


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

My muralist is Alberto Herrera.

heres another one of alberts mural i cleared for him.


----------



## jose cuervo (Oct 28, 2005)

oohh siiick mural , and its of a monte too!! wut year???


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

Its of a 78


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

The Leafing with Kandy


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

Stripping the murals getting ready for easter. This is chava the striper his # is 559-308-3069


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

Stripping the murals getting ready for easter. This is chava the striper his # is 559-308-3069


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Diffinetly one of the best painters on Layitlow!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DREEGZ (Apr 22, 2002)

what a great combination you guys have going there man beautifull patterns accented by beatifull murals and to top it all of great pinstriping!!,,, :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## dippin84cutty (Feb 19, 2006)

ya thats very nice work keep throwing pics up as u go :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

This is how we do it at joes we clear it all at he same time we cut no corners |"at least try to :biggrin: "Candys, basecoats,clears, this is how everybody should do it its harder but cleaner check it out we got one week before easter.


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

Check it out


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

one more


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

thats some beautifull work man! your mad talented! dont get 2 send me pics of them parts homie!


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

last one ,next time we post this car it will be put together.


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jimmyboi (Sep 21, 2005)

great work. keep it up :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

Wow......now this is show guality!!


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

beautiful.


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

Here we go painting the rims "and the paint will stick its passed the test" checkit out for the cadi.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

i really like this caddy


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

damn


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

My new MUST SEE topic. :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

if u can see i pinsstripped the rim in baby blue lettering enamel in the inside check it out tommorow we should be done.


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

Check it out


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

Check it out


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

Last ones


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

real nice :biggrin:


----------



## flossyb93 (Sep 28, 2005)

shit looks good :thumbsup: it looks like he' coming for my FIRST PLACE trophy :nono:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

how did you paint the rims? did you skuff them, epoxy prime, adhesive promoter? how do you tape them off?


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

I own the 94 cadi that just got done. I just want to thank Joe for the sweet ass paint on the car.Anybody else thinking about paint jobs talk to Joes Auto Works hes doing big things!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

Almost forgot to thank co-pilot SAL and the rest of the fellas that helped put "EL JEFE" together in one day. Muchas Gracias!! :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

car came together nicely...


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

on the rims i called macco to paint them :biggrin: they did it and romos pinstriiped them LOL :dunno:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

This morning


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin: nice


----------



## 1-sic-87 (Apr 11, 2003)

dam homie u can get down with a paint gun 

real nice work


----------



## muzikman (Jul 11, 2005)

:biggrin: Good work carnal, I got a 67 I would like you to bless, whats your turn over time....pm your info and lets talk!


----------



## czarr (Oct 13, 2004)

Nice ass paint job nice work


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

The Regal is next check it out.


----------



## 1-sic-87 (Apr 11, 2003)

i wouild like to see ur style paint on a 63 vert :0


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

damn i wana see that regal finished! :biggrin: good job so far homeboy


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1-sic-87_@Apr 18 2006, 12:43 PM~5266096
> *i wouild like to see ur style paint on a 63 vert :0
> *



i would like to see hard lines!!!


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Apr 17 2006, 08:45 PM~5262528
> *The Regal is next check it out.
> *


i could do that with my eyes closed  




















































just kidding   thats bad right there :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

Check it out


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

Check it out what you think "BOY"


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

thats nice whats up with the quarter window...

any more plans for this one?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

dam thats nice.


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

Dam Joe the car looks clean ass hell!! I just got home from work but I'll check it out tomorrow. That's another sweet Legends ride Central Valley


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

what happened here... the rest look realy clean good job


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

That is water that jumped on the clear from the hose its only on the qtr everybody gets a mess up here and there but i have 7 coats of clear its not a problem but if u like id take a pic of the other side


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

heres the roof something basic


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Apr 18 2006, 06:18 PM~5268770
> *heres the roof something basic
> *


 :0 thats look fucking nice


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

your gunna kandy over that on the regal? or no? looks awesome...


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

I was woundering if you were going to show us more of the regal :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Apr 18 2006, 04:14 PM~5268411
> *That is water that jumped on the clear from the hose its only on the qtr everybody gets a mess up here and there but i have 7 coats of clear its not a problem but if u like id take a pic of the other side
> *


Bro, you have some fuckin serious talent! I do some painting myself, but nothing too serious. I want to start messing with patterns, but haven't done it yet. I have a '60 El Camino I'm doing up from scratch, I wanted to spray it myself, but them pics you posted are beautiful. I'll have to keep you in mind when I get ready for paint. I've seen Alberto's work before and he's got some real talent as well.  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## backyardkustoms (Jul 16, 2005)

i like your work :thumbsup:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

heres more of the regal estillo for u


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

heres more of the regal estillo for u


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

after i put it together ill post more


----------



## flossyb93 (Sep 28, 2005)

regal looks good :thumbsup: , glad he's not in my class. Seen my rims fucking clean. How much to have the kit ready by saturday to be put on? Will read your reply in the morning


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

I was trying to count the patterns on the regal..............but I lost count :biggrin:


----------



## DREEGZ (Apr 22, 2002)

ay homie your str8 up gangster with the paint!!!!!!!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

:biggrin: Damn homie u got skill but you probably already knew that! :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

heres something erelavant but kustom black with a blue pearl.


----------



## DREEGZ (Apr 22, 2002)

looks good


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

love your work man,,very very very nice,,,,,

only one question,,i dont understand out of all pics,,,,why paint the top on the regal with paint?,,or am i seeing somthing wrong?


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

No u r not seeing things the top is painted the owner wanted the top painted i just got paid for doing it


----------



## big-pimp (Apr 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Apr 19 2006, 09:29 PM~5276139
> *heres something erelavant but kustom black with  a blue pearl.
> *


put more pic please


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: nice work


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Feb 3 2006, 10:25 AM~4766266
> *heres where it goes down
> *


where u loacted homie


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

nice work :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

dam man thats some nice paint!


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

That regal looks nuts! I love the orange patterns on it. I'm probably gonna buy an orange sebring convertible for a daily, but something tells me I might have to do patterns on it kinda like that! Lol.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

I love that regal!


----------



## flossyb93 (Sep 28, 2005)

whats up joe did you post any pics of the show, thers a spot on post your rides that have pics of the show. Rosemary did take any or i would post them. :banghead:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

the computer is not letting me post anything up but man am i tired i cant get over it i feel like S%$# and tired 2 cars in 2 weeks caught up to me an dthen waking up for the show i was out by 10pm crusing kings canyon but im preparing my self for the next project i want to try something new out i got max laying something out for me different well have to shut up and proove ill get at u later alraton!!!!!  by the way i think someone got robbed :around:


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

very nice work bro,,but i have a question about the painted rims, how do you prep those for paint, at the shop I used to work at, we always had to sandblast or dechrome before paint.


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

Damn homie, make sure you get plenty of rest.......last thing you want to do is fall asleep over freshly laid clear :0 j/k :biggrin:

For reals though, don't burn yourself out, get some time off now and again.


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

going 2 weeks straight put a dent in my sleep, but im rested ,now plus my shop is full of insurance work now so thats pushing me now plus its easier and faster and less stress ill post the pics of the cars when im able to post again and as far as the rims its a little secret but for the average painter it shouldnt be too hard to figure it out, dont break your head no need to blast or scuff


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

:worship:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Apr 26 2006, 04:17 PM~5316470
> *going  2 weeks straight put a dent in my sleep, but im rested ,now plus my shop is full of insurance work now so thats pushing me now plus its easier and faster and less stress ill post the pics of the cars when im able to post again and as far as the rims its a little secret but for the average painter it shouldnt be too hard to figure it out, dont break your head no need to blast or scuff
> *




i know the secret :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

it aint no big secret like i said theaverage painter should figure it out


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

all the paintjobs look good montemanls....keep it up...I'm sure we'll be stopping by the shop pretty soon


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

let me know well hook it up for u guys, well try to get some models and  carne asada going


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

can anybody please expalin why i cant post no pics and i have left like 50 messages to the support line and nothing how can we post these pics up :burn: :burn: :burn:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

you need to use a host to post the pics, like photobucket.com.

read the announcement on top of the page


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

anyone have pics of some simple yet catchy patterns on a caddy coupe?


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

so u are telling me i have to go through another rat ass website to post pics well i guess my posting pics days are over :uh:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

F%$# layitlow im out of here


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

Just like Low Rider Mag this site sucks balls they always change for the worst, im moving to the other site like this. and ill keep posting here to check it out over there  








if anybody knows the other link to the site like this please post it up :biggrin: i have about 50 pics that need to be posted.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

there is no other site like this..


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

somebody a while back posted up a link to a similar site


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

http://kustomkulturelounge.com/forum/index.php


dont forget about us monteman, we still need the "secret"


----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)

its not that hard to use another site to post pics just use www.TINYPIC.COM 
click browse then pic your pic then click host image then BOOM DONE!.....then just copy and paste the part that say [img and put it in your reply here on layitlow....very easy site to use takes 2 seconds.


----------



## flossyb93 (Sep 28, 2005)

hey rosemary got some pics to post on LEGENDS car club i might talk her into posting your pics for some CORONA'S :biggrin: get at me


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

[/IMG]
heres the regal rick talked me into this


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

http://i2.tinypic.com/x29e77.jpg http://i2.tinypic.com/x29e77.jpg
heres the regal rick talked me into this


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

http://i2.tinypic.com/x2ns4l.jpg


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

http:i3.tinypic.com/xznz38.jpg
heres the regal at the fresno show "i really hate this new way of uploading "


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

http://i2.tinypic.com/x29e77.jpg


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

http://i2.tinypic.com/x29e77.jpg


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

i cant post shit up if u guys want to see it go to his house :biggrin: |F&%$ layitlow still B*&^$% ass website  keep lowriding and painting still all good withme


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

monteman, your doing it wrong. that link you posted, put in the img box like in this picture, just copy and paste and done


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

or go to pichut.org
when you upload it it has the link with the img tags already on there so all you have to do is copy and paste the links. uffin:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

here's how to do it the easy way............


1 go to photobucket........

2 upload your pics..........

3 click on the pic you want after it's uploaded......this will enlarge it.........



4 then right click and choose image properties..........then highlight the "address" on the bottom

5 then go to layitlow and input that address in between the img with brackets


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

Dont tell him to go to photobucket. Shit not everybody can see those fkng pics, photobucket is blocked on most job sites lol. 

go to pichut.org then we can all see them :biggrin: or email them to me I will post them up on here for you :biggrin: [email protected]


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

really not everyone can see the pics on photbucket???!!!!


are you sure??? dammit 


i hope this isn't true


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

nice regal man, that shyt looks crazy!


----------



## DREEGZ (Apr 22, 2002)

regal looks great man , and just use www.tinypic.com its the easiest .


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

NICE!!!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@May 4 2006, 09:46 AM~5368689
> *really not everyone can see the pics on photbucket???!!!!
> are you sure???                dammit
> i hope this isn't true
> *



Is true brother, I cant see anything from photobucket


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

i use imagestation

nice work!


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

to everybody that is trying to see these pics is it me or did layitlow mess things up by doing the pics this way or what happened it was some overnight bullshit  some body explain what happened or should we boycot layitlow like the immigration bullshit  :machinegun: layitlow :twak:


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

I tell you what this picture shit is really pissing me off for sure :angry: its stopping people from posting up good pics and thats not cool :angry: I wish I could see more pics of what you are doing, you do great work :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

http://i3.tinypic.com/x6ez36.jpg


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@May 5 2006, 08:32 AM~5374824
> *http://i3.tinypic.com/x6ez36.jpg
> *


killer patterns  , i see a torta in the background...... :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## DOUGHNUTS (Apr 27, 2006)

:0 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: THATS FUGGIN TYGHT BRO :thumbsup: YOUR GONNA NEED A BAT 2 FIGHT OFF ALL THOSE BEEYTCHES WHEN YUR RIDIN!


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

http://i3.tinypic.com/x6k3fd.jpg
i figured out how to post a ratass pic dam heres the dioor on the regal


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@May 5 2006, 02:19 AM~5371697
> *i use imagestation
> 
> nice work!
> *



:thumbsup: 
thanks i'm gonna try it


----------



## flossyb93 (Sep 28, 2005)

still trying to find out about that continental kit how much?


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

since you paint with doors still on how does it look inside the jamb by the hinges are you still able to get the paint in good enough to cover?


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

yes i take my time spraying it in and around and it still better to remove the doors most people dont want to bother


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

make me an offer on th  at kit


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

withe these patterns on the kitt or plainhttp://i2.tinypic.com/xkwwux.jpg


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

http:///i2.tinypic.com/xkwwux.jpg


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

do you got pics of joses cutlass? if so e-mail me pics :biggrin:


----------



## flossyb93 (Sep 28, 2005)

yea with the same patterns as the car


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

check it out i had told rick that if i ever sold it it was his since he asked first ,but i have another one on my monte that is very very clean lets talk  and im bringing in another regal a hopper but i want to put a nice paint job on it lets check it out.


----------



## NEWTON (Apr 23, 2006)

Nice Work  Will look killer with Kandee on top!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

how much for a job with patterns like the blue caddy a few posts up? similar colors..


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

it depends on what u want and colors and time it takes to actually do the job its hard for me to actully give u a oprice over the internet.


----------



## richierich1dub (Apr 24, 2005)

ttt


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

http://i3.tinypic.com/117dweo.jpg check it out


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

http://i2.tinypic.com/117e48w.jpg


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

http://i2.tinypic.com/117e48w.jpg


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

if anyboby can repost the last 3 pics please do


----------



## flossyb93 (Sep 28, 2005)

Here you go Joe sorry it took so long.


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

this is another project i had a chance to touch


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

any more pics of the monte? that looks badass


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

You have some serious talent homie keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

your truely one of the best in the game!! :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

i need some one to pump me up to finally fix one of these lemons up i start one and never finish it  i think i might get next to jose


----------



## georgepapadapolis (Mar 1, 2006)

I like


----------



## flossyb93 (Sep 28, 2005)

more pix


----------



## flossyb93 (Sep 28, 2005)

hey those rims look familiar :0 is going to put on the skirts?


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

he doesnt have any  i know it hurt me getting rid of them :tears:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

your crazy man! uffin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@May 31 2006, 04:37 PM~5528548
> *he doesnt have any   i know it hurt me getting rid of them  :tears:
> *



I GOT A SET OF OG MONTE SKIRTS :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

FUCKIN NIIIIIIIIIIIIIICE


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> HOW MUCH DO U WANT FOR THEM


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

to the top for the homie!


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

NICE uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

nice...


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 13 2006, 09:27 PM~5236609
> *My new MUST SEE  topic. :biggrin:
> *


you aint lying..

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ohioratrodder (Mar 4, 2004)

nice


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

ive got a new project ill keep everybody posted .


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jun 8 2006, 02:11 PM~5574804
> *ive got a new project ill keep everybody posted .
> *


 :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flossyb93_@May 30 2006, 03:11 PM~5520970
> *Here you go Joe sorry it took so long.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn that blue monte is TIGHT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Jun 9 2006, 04:24 PM~5581880
> *damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn that blue monte is TIGHT  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


hell yea it is! :cheesy:


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jun 8 2006, 01:11 PM~5574804
> *ive got a new project ill keep everybody posted .
> *


Can't wait to see what you have been up to :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

whats up estillo what u working on right now ive got another regal hit me up.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 9 2006, 04:06 AM~5578577
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


I like how the graphics weaves in an out of each other. Gives a sort of 3d effect.


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

NICE PAINT WORK!!!


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## jose cuervo (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flossyb93_@May 30 2006, 02:11 PM~5520970
> *Here you go Joe sorry it took so long.
> 
> 
> ...



SUP MONTEMANLS!!!

ROUGHLY HOW MUCH O DAT BLUE DID U USE UP???

CUZ I GOT A 72 M.C. IM TRYIN TO DO !


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

too much


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

:0 :0 Sweeet!!


----------



## snyper99 (Mar 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by flossyb93_@May 30 2006, 03:11 PM~5520970
> *Here you go Joe sorry it took so long.
> 
> 
> ...


man that thing is sweet


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

whats next monteman, i wanna see some more paint!!!


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

The anticipation is killing me......and whats up with that regal? :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mi Estilo CC_@Jun 27 2006, 07:35 PM~5678994
> *The anticipation is killing me......and whats up with that regal? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

i have 2 bikes that are comming out right now a harley and a low rider so i got pics i just cant figure out how to post but the regal comes after the two bikes i have pics like i said i ll try to have them up later on today


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

i was thinking of murals, but damn i think ima have to fuck with you and get sum patterns on my regal :biggrin: u get down bro!


----------



## bigjaydogg (Sep 11, 2003)

Hey Joe your sayin the average kandy job is 3000 correct 1 set of patterns is 500 the caddy had 4 sets so the final paintjob without murals cost him 5000 tax out the door? and whats your homie charge for murals? I would defiantly ship a car to you the work is fabulous and the prices are very honest and reasonable. What could you do for 6000 dollars lets say canary yellow or a kandy green base with 4 sets of patterns could you do murals also with that price? Its a 64 vert by the way it sits in the garage I havent touched it in for ever but after seeing this paint work I want to get it complete! Let me know pm me dont matter.
Thanks
Jay


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## flossyb93 (Sep 28, 2005)




----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

thanks rose for posting the pics :biggrin: im going to stripe the bike and then post the pics the idea on the harley is basic gold flake base candy red i tried to change it and give an original piant job but customers are always right  still came out alright


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

That is some nice work man!


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## flossyb93 (Sep 28, 2005)




----------



## RidinOnChrome (Dec 19, 2005)

Have you done any work on any Lincolns? :dunno:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jan 23 2006, 01:34 PM~4686880
> *heres the trunk of the cadi the mural is by alberto herera
> *



THATS A BAD ASS MURAL.....


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

awesome work man!


----------



## caddeville (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Jun 23 2006, 02:31 PM~5657950
> *:0  :0  Sweeet!!
> 
> 
> ...


Who sells/has KNOCK OFFS Like the ones on this car?!?!?!!?!!! those would look bad ass on my 87 deville (fwd).


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caddeville_@Jul 4 2006, 09:44 PM~5716387
> *Who sells/has KNOCK OFFS Like the ones on this car?!?!?!!?!!! those would look bad ass on my 87 deville (fwd).
> *


Hit up homeboyz he could probably hook you up.


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

those were purchased through Galaxy wire wheels 909-865-1518 ask for Gustavo .


----------



## caddeville (Jan 24, 2006)

Hook me up man!!


----------



## jose cuervo (Oct 28, 2005)

are those powdercoated or anodized spokes???


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caddeville_@Jul 5 2006, 09:03 PM~5722119
> *Hook me up man!!
> *


on those wheels we asked for bullet caps and they sent those hersheys kisses looking knockoffs so i really dont got the hook up just hit gustavo up


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jose cuervo_@Jul 6 2006, 07:55 AM~5724133
> *are those powdercoated or anodized spokes???
> *


Kandy blue spokes "oriental blue" anadized


----------



## jose cuervo (Oct 28, 2005)

^^^ thnx


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

Yo Homie!
Thanksssss so much for posting this true talent you got!
You have no idea how much you have inspired all kinds of folks. You are a cool mutha Fucka!! You are showing all these locos that us latinos are talented to the ninth degree.
Asta la Vista
PURO( big fan!)


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Jul 7 2006, 09:26 AM~5731239
> *Yo Homie!
> Thanksssss so much for posting this true talent you got!
> You have no idea how much you have inspired all kinds of folks. You are a cool mutha Fucka!! You are showing all these locos that us latinos are talented to the ninth degree.
> ...


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

After seeing yo shit I gotta give it a try.
Any advice on a new person getting into this game? I'm serious as shit too!
What should I practice on? btw I'm not some little kid waisting yo time. 
How did you get into the game?
PURO


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Jul 7 2006, 08:21 PM~5734508
> *After seeing yo shit I gotta give it a try.
> Any advice on a new person getting into this game? I'm serious as shit too!
> What should I practice on? btw I'm not some little kid waisting yo time.
> ...



Its something i grew up around and respect


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jul 10 2006, 09:52 AM~5746196
> *Its something i grew up around and respect
> *


Now that is cool Homles!
Respect and keep doing yar stuff.
PURO


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

Heres the new project


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

Flaked out


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jul 13 2006, 01:54 PM~5767804
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CANT WAIT :0 SHOW US UPDATES


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

looking good joe :thumbsup:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Jul 13 2006, 07:05 PM~5769529
> *looking good joe :thumbsup:
> *


 whats up stranger check in see what i got going on ive got a new continental kit.nice too.  :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

i've been working alot of overtime, but i'll stop by monday :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Jul 14 2006, 04:11 PM~5774589
> *i've been working alot of overtime, but i'll stop by monday  :biggrin:
> *


Quit beating them inmates so much


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jul 13 2006, 03:54 PM~5767804
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What size flake did you use! I decided to go with a ppg vibrance star silver code on my lac! It shimers really well, alot of people dont like just a silver job with flake, but I think its off the chain and I want it to blind everybody!! :biggrin:


----------



## alberto (Jan 2, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: very nice joe


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big caddy_@Jul 20 2006, 03:00 PM~5811395
> *What size flake did you use! I decided to go with a ppg vibrance star silver code on my lac! It shimers really well, alot of people dont like just a silver job with flake, but I think its off the chain and I want it to blind everybody!! :biggrin:
> *


House of color Jumbo flake


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alberto_@Jul 21 2006, 02:35 AM~5814935
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: very nice joe
> *


Whats up alberto


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

ttt for the homie :biggrin:


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jul 13 2006, 04:54 PM~5767804
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any candy and patterns going on it?


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Jul 26 2006, 06:43 PM~5848608
> *any candy and patterns going on it?
> *


 yeah but ive been busy w/ insurance work and just bullshiting but on monday its on again ive had a long ass 2 weeks ,b-days and i had to move my cars around but im going to do something different on this keep checkin here and there starting Monday.


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

congratulations! on your new shop i'll definitely be taking my ride back for some upgrades, post up new address


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

Congrats on your Trophy ill post the new address later on today


----------



## G-Ride (Jul 14, 2006)

I like everything you've done, nice work homie super clean. Hope you have more pics coming


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

WE ARE MOVING TO OUR NEW LOCATION. I WILL POST PICS UP.  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :guns: :machinegun:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

JOES AUTO WORKS
PAINT & BODY
148 S CANBY
TULARE CA 93274


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

told you i'll be back for some upgrades! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FWDFleetwood (Jul 31, 2006)

Soo....... I just went through 18 pages, looking for this blazer that you said was going to be the next project after the fleetwood, lol that was page 3. Is the blazer ever gonna get touched?

lol


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FWDFleetwood_@Aug 16 2006, 08:15 PM~5983288
> *Soo.......  I just went through 18 pages, looking for this blazer that you said was going to be the next project after the fleetwood, lol that was page 3.  Is the blazer ever gonna get touched?
> 
> lol
> *


Thats my project ,actually i want to sell it but if i ever get to it ill let u know  i dont get payed to work on my own projects but i have been giving it some thought :biggrin:


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Mar 14 2006, 09:36 AM~5045559
> *the jams
> *



Great work Montemanls,

What blue/base coat is this? Is this HOK cobalt blue/orion silver base?


----------



## biglucke (Jun 9, 2006)

TTT FOR SOME CLEAN ASS WORK!!!


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by biglucke_@Aug 28 2006, 12:03 PM~6059564
> *TTT FOR SOME CLEAN ASS WORK!!!
> *


----------



## DREEGZ (Apr 22, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

thanks joe for the great work on my ride cant wait to show the upgrades in San Jo show, by the way were still not done yet :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Aug 30 2006, 06:02 PM~6075632
> *thanks joe for the great work on my ride cant wait to show the upgrades in San Jo show, by the way were still not done yet :rofl:  :rofl:
> *



Dont Trip  :biggrin:


----------



## dragnlow99 (Mar 16, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Mar 10 2006, 06:34 PM~5021876
> *the other cadi
> *


question..
did u lay out the candy 1st.. 
then shot the patterns..
then shot more candy??


----------



## TATTOO YOU (Oct 17, 2005)

WWW.MYSPACE.COM/LIFESYLECC
LOWRIDER WORLD LOSES ONE OF THE BEST PAINTERS. CHECK IT


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 7 2006, 08:32 PM~6127582
> *question..
> did u lay out the candy 1st..
> then shot the patterns..
> ...


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO YOU_@Sep 7 2006, 11:17 PM~6128696
> *WWW.MYSPACE.COM/LIFESYLECC
> LOWRIDER WORLD LOSES ONE OF THE BEST PAINTERS. CHECK IT
> *


Mi Respeto to him and his family R.I.P GOOD TALENT lost another good painter


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

damn man thats fuckin sick bro any updates


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

great work!


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Oct 19 2006, 06:08 PM~6403588
> *damn man thats fuckin sick bro any updates
> *



paint and Body Forums, Custom paint jobs in the 559


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK JOE. SOME OF THE CLEANEST WORK AROUND HOMIE. 

U DA MAN.


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 6 2006, 12:00 PM~6514025
> *KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK JOE. SOME OF THE CLEANEST WORK AROUND HOMIE.
> 
> U DA MAN.
> *


 Hey homie whats up send me that car u wanted painted when u ready ive been real busy, hows my LS comming along.i cant wait to show it off.ALRATO


----------



## Jaime863 (Oct 3, 2006)

Anybody Know Anybody Around Central FLA That Can Lay Down Some Patterns Like That?


----------



## slopoke3314 (Jul 29, 2004)

can someone post a how to on gold/silver leafing?


----------



## slopoke3314 (Jul 29, 2004)

can someone post a how to on gold/silver leafing?


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Oct 19 2006, 05:08 PM~6403588
> *damn man thats fuckin sick bro any updates
> *


the only thing sick is this forum is your dam avator picture!!!!


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Nov 17 2006, 11:46 PM~6593164
> *the only thing sick is this forum is your dam avator picture!!!!
> *


i like his avator pic


----------



## Bishop (Jul 16, 2006)

Looks funkadelic. Keep up the good work.


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jan 20 2006, 03:08 PM~4667115
> *im going to shoot cobalt blue over it problably about 3 passes its already candy and then im going to leaf it and then to the mural shop it goes ill keep posting pics.
> *


Cant wait to see the finished pics..... Looks great!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## angel85lx (Sep 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jan 20 2006, 06:11 PM~4669383
> *i use Diamont R-M paint so what i do is put a little clear in the paint about 10 Percent and when i wipe my surface i dont use solvents i use R-M 909 water base prep you could clear them but you get alot of build up and youll see the thickness when you overlap the grapihics
> *


why do u add 10% clear ????????


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by angel85lx_@Dec 7 2006, 01:12 AM~6712414
> *why do u add 10% clear ????????
> *


 it makes my base coat that much harder to wipe off i throw it in my paint. :biggrin:


----------



## ghettodreams (Mar 30, 2003)

NICE WORK!!!


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ghettodreams_@Dec 16 2006, 10:33 PM~6773255
> *NICE WORK!!!
> *


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

Check it out


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

DAM HOMIE THAT 68 IS TIGHT ASS FUCK!


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

:biggrin: Finally some pics! thanks! What does a paint job like that run for?


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

about 4500. :biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

check these paints out joe, this is at the LB PICNIC @ Crenshaw :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

damm jose that cadis all over u


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

ALMOST READY FOR MY RIDE?


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Jan 12 2007, 05:05 PM~6972476
> *ALMOST READY FOR MY RIDE?
> *


Bring it


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Dec 19 2006, 10:39 AM~6785430
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats that 67, 68


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigjxloc_@Feb 21 2007, 02:58 PM~7318526
> *whats that 67, 68
> *


68


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Dec 19 2006, 10:39 AM~6785430
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: DAMM THATS FUCKIN BEAUTIFUL :thumbsup:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Feb 23 2007, 06:58 PM~7335409
> *:cheesy: DAMM THATS FUCKIN BEAUTIFUL :thumbsup:
> *


*2


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

any more pics of that 68 rag,,that thing is beautiful


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Feb 23 2007, 04:44 PM~7337956
> *any more pics of that 68 rag,,that thing is beautiful
> *


I Dont have any more but once the cars all put together ill post some up :biggrin:


----------



## UaintROLnLOW (Jul 21, 2002)

GOD DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Just what I needed 23 pages of some tight ass work homie.

BIZZUMPIN THE FIZZUCK out of this!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Dec 20 2006, 11:04 AM~6790701
> *about 4500. :biggrin:
> *


for the purple rag? :0


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

nice work


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by g-body_@Mar 19 2007, 10:37 PM~7511887
> *for the purple rag? :0
> *


yup


----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)

nice work :0


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

STONE COLD KUSTOM'S
HOUSE OF KANDYS
PORTERVILLE CA
559-719-9274

PATTERNS, WATER DROP EFFECTS, MARBLE TECHNIQUES, YOU NAME IT I CAN DO IT!


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

kind of dirty to advertise in another mans topic :uh:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Mar 20 2007, 11:54 PM~7519838
> *
> 
> 
> ...


we can do it 2, but ill call u if i need anything :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Mar 20 2007, 11:54 PM~7519838
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i thought this was joes auto works paige  :dunno:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Mar 22 2007, 09:42 AM~7529201
> *i thought this was joes auto works paige   :dunno:
> *



it is i talked to adam the owner of that shop and its cool, well be working together.


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

NO BEEF JUST SHARING WORK AND IDEAS, THERE'S A TOPIC CALLED BEST SHOPS IN NOR/CEN CALI, ANYONE WITH SOME PICS FROM A SHOP IN THAT AREA SHOULD FEEL FREE TO POST UP, IT'S NOT ABOUT ADVERTISING IT'S ABOUT SHOWING WHAT WE CAN DO :biggrin:


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

nice pics what are you using to get that prismatic/rainbow effect in the stripe?


----------



## robereto80gp (Mar 4, 2007)

i can do that too. with a paintbrush and roller jk.  badass paint jobs. more pics!


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64_@Nov 11 2007, 09:13 PM~9206792
> *
> *


TTT


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Nov 12 2007, 01:10 PM~9210623
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks Good :biggrin:


----------



## frameoffz (Jul 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Dec 20 2006, 09:04 AM~6790701
> *about 4500. :biggrin:
> *


IS THAT JUST TO SPRAY? .........OR WHAT DOES THAT INCLUDE?


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by frameoffz_@Jan 5 2008, 06:33 PM~9616318
> *IS THAT JUST TO SPRAY? .........OR WHAT DOES THAT INCLUDE?
> *


It Varies on what work is needed.


----------



## frameoffz (Jul 4, 2007)

YOU GOT SOME SKILLS MAN.. NICE! :thumbsup:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by frameoffz_@Jan 29 2008, 05:00 PM~9815314
> *YOU GOT SOME SKILLS MAN.. NICE! :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by frameoffz_@Jan 29 2008, 05:00 PM~9815314
> *YOU GOT SOME SKILLS MAN.. NICE! :thumbsup:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by FREAKYTALES_@Jan 29 2008, 08:20 PM~9817339
> *X2  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:uh:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


nice tires what kind are they,


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

montemanls said:


> Check out this Cadi


I love the full tops on these rides


----------

